# Drill Sergeant/MTI Exchange Program



## Guest (Mar 16, 2012)

I found this while looking for something else, and it's pretty interesting....the Army & Air Force have an exchange program where Army Drill Sergeants and Air Force Military Training Instructors are assigned to the other service for a basic training cycle. I think it's a great idea that should be expanded for all the services, you can always learn something from someone with different experience.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Yaaaaaaaaah, I can see it now how little Chairforce privates would take to a USMC DI....


Pffft, you did it, piece a cake.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2012)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Yaaaaaaaaah, I can see it now how little Chairforce privates would take to a USMC DI....


Right.

Because the United States Army never did anything worthwhile, such as the amphibious invasion of Normandy on June 4th, 1944.

Oh, wait.....aren't amphibious invasions the job of the United States Marine Corps?

There goes yet another inconvenient fact.....go watch the first 20 minutes of _Saving Private Ryan _and then get back to me about the superiority of the Marines over the Army.

Is there nothing that an Army Drill Sergeant with a CIB and a couple of Purple Hearts couldn't teach some kids off the street who aspire to be a Marine?


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2012)

mtc said:


> Hey look - it's the military equivalent of "my dick's bigger than your dick" !!


Who started the dick-measuring contest?


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

I also think its a great idea; its always good for personnel to leave the familiar and get out see new ideas. The Army and Air Force have traditionally been close services, as the Army spawned the Air Force from the US Army Air Corps. The terminology is identical for common usage and the drill and ceremony are the same as well.

It probably wouldn't work to include Marines, because Army and Air Force bases have signs with words on them rather than the pictographs jarheads require.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2012)

USMCMP5811 said:


> We were otherwise engaged, IE: Guadalcanal, Makin Atoll, Bougainville, New Britain Island, Tarawa, Betio, Saipan (just 9 days after Normandy), Tinian, Guam, Kwajalein, Peleliu, Iwo Jima, and Okinawa.


Yeah, we were also kind of tied-up with Normandy, Market Garden, the Battle of the Bulge, etc., and also assisting you guys in the Pacific.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2012)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Well, when you have 11.2 million soldiers in theater and we only had 660K, that does tend to happen....
> 
> And, on Iwo, "We have two companies of Marines running all over this island and thousands of Army troops doing nothing!" ~ General John Vessey, Chairman of the Joint Chiefs


Yup....the 318,000 US Army soldiers killed in action in WWII were doing absolutely nothing.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Didn't say that.
> 
> Just we were doing more with less.....


I believe you mean 'they were' unless you are damn near 90 years old.

Also these military pissing matches are fucking awful.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2012)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Didn't say that.


You certainly implied it.



USMCMP5811 said:


> Just we were doing more with less.....


Hmmm.....what would I have rather faced on the battlefield;


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2012)

USMCMP5811 said:


> "The Jap is tougher than the German. Even the fanatic SS troops can't compare with the Jap...Cut off an outfit of Germans and nine times out of 10 they'll surrender. Not the Jap." ~ Gen Joseph Collins (who fought both, the Japanese in the East and the Nazis in the West)


The problem is that the Germans had better training, equipment, and experience, at least until the end. You never saw the Waffen-SS or Wermacht stage a mass suicide attack, that's a counterproductive waste of manpower that was obvious to Generals such as Guderian, Rommel, etc.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2012)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Training and experiance? Japan kicked the snot out of Russia between 1904-05 in the Russo-Japanese war and had been at war in east Asia since 1931, battle hardening them and making them a force to be reconed with. While the US only felt their wrath from Dec 7, 1941 with the small exception of the "Flying Tigers"
> 
> Even though Germany started re-arming them selves (In dirrect violation of provisions in the Treaty of Versailles) shortly after Hitler came into power in 1933, Germany didn't invade Poland until Sept 1, 1939.


Ask any professor of military history who the best trained and best equipped troops of WWII were....the Waffen-SS.

So much of Germany's WWII military innovations were stolen by us or Russia...the German Sturmgewehr assault rifle inspired the AK-47, the V-2 rocket led to the Apollo Saturn V, the technology used for the Me-262 jet fighter inspired both US and Soviet jet technology, some of the innovations in the German King Tiger tank were used in the M-48 Patton tank, etc., etc.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

I guess all WW2 vets aren't created equal. It depends on what branch or theater they fought in. I had one grandfather fight the Japanese and one fought the Germans. They never argued over who fought the tougher enemy. They mostly told stories of replacement officer blunders.


----------

